
Diablo II released over 15 years ago gets a new patch - cdcro
http://www.techspot.com/news/64078-years-later-blizzard-releases-new-diablo-2-patch.html
======
Zekio
They really should make a HD remake of Diablo 2

~~~
egfx
Knowing blizzard. They'll make it and then scrap it the very last second.

------
egfx
And yet you can probably still play as a ninja without owning the expansion
set. FYI, I was on the d2 patch testing team.

